# NREMT Basic Written Exam



## Jkenney (Jul 18, 2011)

I am taking my test on July 22nd for my Basic then my praticals on the 31st just wondering if any advice on what material to us as a study guide, I have the latest Brady books and workbook from class


Thanks

Joe


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 18, 2011)

Everything....you learned it its fair game. ABCs are key.

Search around, this topic has been covered 109482309421 times over.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 19, 2011)

You can take the written, then the practicals?  Hmmm, I thought the only way you can get your ATT (Authorization to Test) was have all the course work and practicals out of the way.


----------



## wadford (Jul 19, 2011)

That's how I had to do it. We had to do our skills stations then wait for everything to be verified to get our ATT letter to take the written. As far as advice I agree with NVRob, everything and I do mean EVERYTHING you learned in class is fair game, and keep the ABC's in the front of your mind. Read every question, take your time.


----------



## G00CH 53 (Jul 21, 2011)

Through our medic class we were allowed to take the written before our practicals as soon as we got our ATT. 

Study everything you've learned. Especially ABC's and Operations. Read EVERY question completely along with EVERY answer. A lot of times you can throw two of the answers out. I used the Success! for the EMT workbook and I saw questions on the basic exam word for word from there. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jkenney (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats what I've heard from everyone ABC's all the way. Thank you for the good lucks

Joe


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 21, 2011)

Jkenney said:


> I am taking my test on July 22nd for my Basic then my praticals on the 31st just wondering if any advice on what material to us as a study guide, I have the latest Brady books and workbook from class
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



For my Basic it didn't matter which we did first, practicals or written.  Personally I don't think you need to invest in a test prep.  Your book has all the answers. When I took the NREMT last week it was pretty much all scenario questions.  Your book should have plenty of those.  I have the same book as you.  Remember your ABC's, don't read too much into the questions, read each question & answer carefully and finally watch for qualifiers such as "always", "never", & "except".  Good luck.


----------

